
Microservices, Apache Kafka, and Domain-Driven Design - vsyu
https://www.confluent.io/blog/microservices-apache-kafka-domain-driven-design
======
confluentmaven
Confluent maven repo seems unusable for all people behind a Nexus proxying
external repos, which is AFAIK a very common case. So what is the problem in
making the maven repo browsable?

This could be solved by making
[http://packages.confluent.io/maven](http://packages.confluent.io/maven)
browsable. Is there a reason that this hasn't been done?

Why cant a company like confluent fix one of the most basic issues for such a
long time ?

[https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-
registry/issues/759](https://github.com/confluentinc/schema-
registry/issues/759)

